# Din A2 Poster



## m00n (6. Februar 2002)

Hallo..

ich habe vor eine Vorlage fuer ein Poster in der Groesse A2 zu machen. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht genau sicher in welcher Groesse/Aufloesung ich ein Bild in Photoshop anlegen soll um ein Gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen.
Ich weiss das solche Formate besser mit Illustrator oder aehnlichen zu bewaeltigen ist. Ich Will das aber mit Photoshop machen, zumindest ein Collage oder aehnliches.

Also 42cm x 52cm mit 300dpi RGB wird arg gross in Photoshop. So circa 1,2 GB!!!

Reichen bei A2 Postern auch Ausloesungen von ca 100 dpi ??

danke


----------



## AciDemon (6. Februar 2002)

hmmm...A2..was? also grundsätzlich: wieviele dpi du nimmst hängt von deinen ansprüchen ab (und auch vom drucker). aber 100dpi ist schon etwas wenig für druck. ich nehme immer 300dpi als minimum, aber leider hatte ich noch nie was mit A2 zu tun.

einfachere collagen kann man sonst auch ganz gut mit corel draw (resp. wahrscheinlich auch mit illustrator) machen. aber ob die grösse dann viel kleiner wird wenn man bilder importiert, bezweifle ich.

hmm...jetzt hab ich zwar viel gelabert, aber richtig geholfen hab ich dir auch nicht...sorry...


----------



## AciDemon (6. Februar 2002)

noch was: was hast du denn eigentlich für ein photoshop? ich habs jetzt grad mal kurz ausprobiert und mein original-ps-file hat "nur" 140 mb.

(das file ist auch mehr oder weniger komplex, gut hat nicht allzuviele ebenen...aber immerhin doch ein paar)

du kannst das bild unter 
.::demonish::. ankucken, wenn du wissen möchtest wie es aussieht.


----------



## m00n (6. Februar 2002)

ich benutzte photoshop 6


deine psd datei ist sicher auch nur 140MB gross weil du mit 72dpi arbeitest. 72dpi sind aber monitorauflösung und entsprechen bei weitem nicht dem Druckstandard. Der sollte schon bei 300dpi liegen. und A2 in 300dpi in photoshop... naja probiers halt mal selber aus  

Mir ging es nur darum ob vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit hat und sagen könnte ob evt. schon 100dpi oder 200dpi oder soviel x soviel pixel für A2 reichen weil man es sowieso aus der distanzh betrachtet


----------



## m00n (6. Februar 2002)

mhh hab gerade noch mal mit photoshop 42 x 59cm bei 300dpi gemacht und komme nur noch auf 99MB... fragt mich nicht wieso das gestern so riesig war  

Alles noch ohne Inhalt versteht sich...

Wenn ich das in den Posterüblichen LAB Modus mache dürfte ich aber evt noch das ein oder andere MB sparen

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## nickname (6. Februar 2002)

Also ich habe jahrelang als Druckvorlagenherstellerin gearbeitet und da sind Dateigrössen von um die 20 MB gang und gebe. Bei Plakaten etc. kamen schonmal über 100 MB zustande, CMYK-Modus nicht vergessen! Aber auf 1,2 GB bin ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gekommen, gut, wir hatten bei Plakaten auch Schrift mit drin, also nicht alles gerastert, aber ich habe es eben extra nur mit einem Bild ausprobiert, keine 20 MB bei bester Qualität! Wo man noch MB's einsparen kann, auch beim Druck, ist, vielleicht etwas komprimieren und nicht auf volle Qualität (also nicht 12 sondern vielleicht nur auf 8 stellen) , das sieht nicht gleich jeder, aber ob du 150 oder 300 dpi nimmst das ist ein Megaunterschied. 

Gruss nickname :|


P.s. Kauf Dir schonmal genug Tinte


----------



## AciDemon (7. Februar 2002)

*berichtigung usw...*

@moon: nein ich hab es mit 300 dpi getestet. aber du hast es jetzt ja selber gemerkt. 2.: das ist klar das es weniger braucht wenn das bild leer ist (sprich, weiss).

@nickname: ich glaube er meinte mehr die ps-datei nicht das jpg (betreffend komprimierung und dateigrösse): und da kommt es halt auch noch drauf an wiviele ebenen man hat, sprich wie komplex das ganze ist. aber wie gesagt: wenn du nicht mehr als 150 dpi benötigst, nur zu, du ersparst dir ne menge MB's, aber die druckqualität lässt dann bestimmt zu wünschen übrig...am besten ausprobieren...(wenn du genug tinte hast )


----------



## nickname (7. Februar 2002)

Ist ja hier immer leicht verwirrend, reden wir von ps = Photoshop oder ps = postscript  ??? 
Wenn ein Bild so fertig ist wie ich möchte, versuch ich aber eh alles auf eine Ebene zu reduzieren, unter anderem Namen abspeichern, fertig! Ich druck eh immer von Corel aus, ich weiss nicht inwiefern sich da noch was beim Postscriptumwandeln grössentechnisch tut, hab ich noch nie so drauf geachtet.

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## AciDemon (7. Februar 2002)

hehe...yes, jetzt haben wir glaub ein kleines durcheinander. also ich meinte photoshop. ich speichere die datei auch erst ebenenreduziert (für druck meist bmp oder halt tiff) ab. aber was glaub unter anderem auch sein problem zu sein scheint ist dass im ps6 (jetzt sollte es klar sein ) bei einer solchen dateigrösse, man ziemlich viel arbeitsspeicher braucht...whatever...


----------



## Daniel (7. Februar 2002)

N'abend!

Also ich denke , dass du bei einem Poster  ruhig weniger als 300dpi nehmen kannst, von wegen Betrachtungsabstand und so. Frag einfach mal den Drucker deines Vertrauens. Was meinst du übrigens mit posterüblichem LAB-Modus? 

Gruss, Daniel


----------



## Leever (7. Februar 2002)

Wie AciDeamon sagt mit PS machen und dann nach in Corel DRAW zusammenfügen, das ist auch sinnvoll, da Corel Draw eigentlich
genau für sowas da ist und nicht wie PS nur ein Photo- /Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.
Als Aflösung würd ich 360 Dpi nehmen, da das Pic dann auch in die Monitormaske passt und du dann am PC besser arbeiten kannst. Außerdem musst du das dann später nicht mehr umrechnen, da geht nämlich auch ein wenig Qualität verlohren geht.


----------

